# 1st Lady's Colorado ski trip



## legalskier (Feb 19, 2011)

_*** Reports coming out of Colorado say she arrived Friday night and is staying at the Sebastian Hotel on Vail Mountain. Rooms *start at $605 per nigh*t for a room with two queen beds and head *north of $2,000 for multi-bedroom suites*. *** Mrs. Obama has decided to jet out to Vail – instead of visiting slopes closer to Washington DC in Virginia or Pennsylvania – despite already incurring criticism for taking opulent excursions, particularly a trip last summer to Spain. There, she stayed at the country’s swankest hotel and, like this weekend, was traveling without her husband. ***_
Full story: http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2011/02/19/michelle-obama-skiing-colorado/

She should have hit Blue in Pa- much closer and the kids could have snow tubed too.  :smile:


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2011)

This will go downhill faster than me after a liquid lunch!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2011)

Do as I say not as I do!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 19, 2011)

Seriously...what is she thinking...?  The slopes in VA and PA are soooo much better than the ones in Vail.  

I like her.  As a matter of fact we're skiing China Bowl together in a couple of days.


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 19, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Seriously...what is she thinking...?  The slopes in VA and PA are soooo much better than the ones in Vail.
> 
> I like her.  As a matter of fact we're skiing China Bowl together in a couple of days.


As much as I value Eastern Skiing if I could ski anywhere in the US of A like Mrs. O and the KIds I'd be at Vail


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever, heaven forbid someone goes on vacation. :smash:


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Whatever, heaven forbid someone goes on vacation. :smash:


Right!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Whatever, heaven forbid someone goes on vacation. :smash:



If you're lookin' for her, after lunch at the Two Elk lodge and then a few runs in China Bowl, we'll be in the Red Lion...arms around each other shoulders singin' along to "Piano Man."  That is unless we're singin' "American Pie."

We 40-somethings gotta stick together.

Yeah...heaven forbid that a public servant take a vacation.  No worries.  I'll be footin' the bill.  ; )


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 20, 2011)

Vail was the home of Pres Gerald Ford. Perhaps this is another attempt to reach across the aisle.

It would be a little dangerous to go to Jackson Hole unless crazy Dick Cheney is placed under house arrest.


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2011)

I, for one, love the idea of someone of someone that lives in the White House and skis....regardless of their political affiliation or their choice of ski area.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 20, 2011)

marcski said:


> I, for one, love the idea of someone of someone that lives in the White House and skis....regardless of their political affiliation or their choice of ski area.



+1


----------



## dmc (Feb 20, 2011)

My brother was Dick Cheney's Doc for a while and skied with him in WY a few times...

People in public office DO actually get a chance to enjoy themselves.


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 20, 2011)

Colorado will be a swing state in 2012. Notice that she didn't go to Utah.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Whatever, heaven forbid someone goes on vacation. :smash:



The President isn't going on vacation.   His wife and 2 daughters are going on vacation.   She just hops in the family Boeing 757, tells the pilot "Vail-Eagle, please", and off she goes.   What odds do you give that her luxury suite, lift tickets, clothing, equipment, meals, etc are going on the Obama family AMEX card?

I think they're doing it wrong.   Think of the untracked powder you could get with Marine 1


----------



## dmc (Feb 20, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> Colorado will be a swing state in 2012. Notice that she didn't go to Utah.



Are you saying a "Republican state" would not allow the first lady and her kids to enjoy a holiday there?

She is the first lady of the United States of America of which they are a part of.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The President isn't going on vacation.   His wife and 2 daughters are going on vacation.   She just hops in the family Boeing 757, tells the pilot "Vail-Eagle, please", and off she goes.   What odds do you give that her luxury suite, lift tickets, clothing, equipment, meals, etc are going on the Obama family AMEX card?
> 
> I think they're doing it wrong.   Think of the untracked powder you could get with Marine 1




That is funny.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I think they're doing it wrong.   Think of the untracked powder you could get with Marine 1



Bah ha hah!  You just made my day.


----------



## Stache (Feb 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The President isn't going on vacation.   His wife and 2 daughters are going on vacation.   She just hops in the family Boeing 757, tells the pilot "Vail-Eagle, please", and off she goes.   What odds do you give that her luxury suite, lift tickets, clothing, equipment, meals, etc are going on the Obama family AMEX card?
> 
> I think they're doing it wrong.   Think of the untracked powder you could get with Marine 1



:beer:


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if Mrs. Obama lets her kids eat greasy burgers and fries in the lodge?

The greatest presidential perq. is not having to pay for anything, at least not on the spot.  You go in, get what you want and walk away.  Then your entourage stays behind and pays.  Sure, they have to pay for personal expense later, but just the idea of going most anywhere (!) you want and not have to carry a credit card or tip, really appeals me. At least the illusion thereof.

Say, as long as they have a helicopter, they should just go heli-skiing.  Can you imagine finding Secret Servicemen and women to follow them around?  What a great ski bum job.  But they probably make  you wear a suit and pack heat. Kinda like the Blues Brothers on skis!   That could be interesting when they hit the bumps!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 20, 2011)

dmc said:


> My brother was Dick Cheney's Doc for a while and skied with him in WY a few times...
> 
> People in public office DO actually get a chance to enjoy themselves.



He must be a busy guy attending to his hunting victims/buddy's


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 21, 2011)

Wiil this make her the first bunny?More than likely she'll be spending most of her time on the easy stuff.


----------



## ceo (Feb 21, 2011)

Given what Presidential security is like these days, I'm sure the Secret Service is happier with a wide-open place like Vail than with a local hill that's going to be mobbed to the gills during vacation week, and it's less disruptive for the mountain too. Bet they get line cut privileges.

So Michelle and the girls ski, but Barack doesn't? Glad to know we're not the only non-skiing-spouse family out there.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Whatever, heaven forbid someone goes on vacation. :smash:


Agreed....


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2011)

ceo said:


> Glad to know we're not the only non-skiing-spouse family out there.



Yepper.  I guess that's what all the high end shops are for.  When the cats away, the mice will buy...:sad:

.   My spouse just declared last week her skiing days are over.
Time to form a NSS Union

:???:


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

dmc said:


> Are you saying a "Republican state" would not allow the first lady and her kids to enjoy a holiday there?
> 
> She is the first lady of the United States of America of which they are a part of.



How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## catskills (Feb 21, 2011)

ceo said:


> ......So Michelle and the girls ski, but Barack doesn't? Glad to know we're not the only non-skiing-spouse family out there.


Cal Ripken Jr's  spouse and kids all skied.  Cal was not allowed to ski or ride.  It was in his contract.  After Ripken retired he went skiing for the first time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 21, 2011)

marcski said:


> i, for one, love the idea of someone of someone that lives in the white house and skis....regardless of their political affiliation or their choice of ski area.



this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 21, 2011)

dmc said:


> Are you saying a "Republican state" would not allow the first lady and her kids to enjoy a holiday there?
> 
> She is the first lady of the United States of America of which they are a part of.


I think you can figure it out. Your first guess was off the mark though.:razz:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 22, 2011)

I for one am glad her husband decided to stay and do his job and that I can finally say that I have something in common with the Obamas.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got back from 8 days in Vail. It was kinda funny watching a bunch of G-Men skiing around, in front, in back, on the sides, etc of the Obama's. They were well protected.

BTW, one of the daughter's friends is a real good skier. The rest of the family, not so much.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 23, 2011)

Does Big O actually ski, or will she just be enjoying the amenities?


----------



## Breeze (Feb 24, 2011)

Michele and Barack Obama  weren't  exactly  homeless and  in the poorhouse before the election. 

 I'm  quite sure Michelle,  Sasha and Malia are  not the only newbies/learners/ people-on-rentals  at Vail this week. 


I'm  sure   their   individual  Amex  cards   are  black and not  made of  plastic. 

Why don't  we   poke  normal  folk who choose  to  GO WEST in February? 

lame  sauce. 

 Breeze


----------



## Morwax (Feb 24, 2011)

Breeze;602544
I'm  sure   their   individual  Amex  cards   are  black [/QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is really odd because I could swear I say the 1st Lady (and husband) at Magic this past weekend...

http://vimeo.com/20313333


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2011)

The world would be a better place if all leaders learned how to ski or board.
Imagine if leaders settled their differences with a ski-off or a halfpipe competition.  then again, maybe not.

I'd love to see B.O. on a board jibbing in the terrain park.  Baggy pants and all.  Braggin rights, USA - the shreddin' prez


----------



## Morwax (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Morwax (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Morwax (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Morwax (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost president


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 24, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The President isn't going on vacation.   His wife and 2 daughters are going on vacation.   She just hops in the family Boeing 757, tells the pilot "Vail-Eagle, please", and off she goes.   What odds do you give that her luxury suite, lift tickets, clothing, equipment, meals, etc are going on the Obama family AMEX card?
> 
> I think they're doing it wrong.   Think of the untracked powder you could get with Marine 1




Technically, and plane or aircraft the president is in is called Air Force One. It could be a Piper Cub on a sightseeing tour and itd be Air Force One. 

So you'd best believe, if I were President, Air Force One would be making some trips to AK, screw Camp David. 

Besides, the Obama's do rake in north of a half mill a year, it'd be hard not to ball out when you make that much coin.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Technically, and plane or aircraft the president is in is called Air Force One. It could be a Piper Cub on a sightseeing tour and itd be Air Force One.




To get even more technical...

If he's in a helicopter it's "Marine One" because the choppers are operated by the Marines..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2011)

Let's avoid politics folks.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2011)

Why would anyone ruin a perfectly good ski thread with politics? 

Shame on you guys! I'm disgusted.

Please cease and desist or thread will have to be locked.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2011)

okay, did I miss anything?

Seriously folks.  No politics means no politics.  Zillion other forums on the net that you can visit if you must discuss why your particular political views are correct and is the way to save the world.

Back on topic.  Maybe gmcunni will see Michele on the slopes


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> .
> 
> Back on topic.  Maybe gmcunni will see Michele on the slopes



Jersey Joey gave his report.  He saw her.  LOL...not so much a "report" as a "critique."


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Jersey Joey gave his report.  He saw her.  LOL...not so much a "report" as a "critique."



Was she wearing sleves?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Back on topic.  Maybe gmcunni will see Michele on the slopes



nope, heard she was gone before i got there.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> Was she wearing sleves?



No. She was however wearing sleeves.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> No. She was however wearing sleeves.



Good catch..


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> Was she wearing sleves?



:smile:  I could hear my wife asking the same question.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

4aprice said:


> :smile:  I could hear my wife asking the same question.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Actually that was my girls question when i told her the First Lady was skiing...  haha...

Not many women can pull off not wearing sleeves...


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2011)

Was she wearing a helmet?


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> okay, did I miss anything?
> 
> Seriously folks.  No politics means no politics.  Zillion other forums on the net that you can visit if you must discuss why your particular political views are correct and is the way to save the world.
> 
> Back on topic.  Maybe gmcunni will see Michele on the slopes



Just some jokes, but sometimes Politics is important to skiing, Heard Pataki was real good for Gore ,True ? Don't know. Not too thrilled with Global Warming on many levels but I take it personally when it comes to Skiing , want to preserve Eastern Skiing for my grandkids. and many times the environmentalists go too far in their anti all development positions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2011)

JimmyPete said:


> Just some jokes, but sometimes Politics is important to skiing, Heard Pataki was real good for Gore ,True ? Don't know. Not too thrilled with Global Warming on many levels but I take it personally when it comes to Skiing , want to preserve Eastern Skiing for my grandkids. and many times the environmentalists go too far in their anti all development positions.



The no politics rule has been in place since I believe the start of this website.  While indeed your comment was a joke, it's still politics none the less.  Whenever we let things slide regarding such topics, it ultimately ends up being a flame war.  It's best that we stay consistent to the policy.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

JimmyPete said:


> Just some jokes, but sometimes Politics is important to skiing, Heard Pataki was real good for Gore ,True ? Don't know. Not too thrilled with Global Warming on many levels but I take it personally when it comes to Skiing , want to preserve Eastern Skiing for my grandkids. and many times the environmentalists go too far in their anti all development positions.




this is why i think the mod comments should be trimmed..  
If DHS's post wan't there - JP wouldn't have commented..   His context is about the good banter and not the stuff that got deleted..

jmho


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> this is why i think the mod comments should be trimmed..
> If DHS's post wan't there - JP wouldn't have commented..   His context is about the good banter and not the stuff that got deleted..
> 
> jmho



Can't leave well enough alone, can you?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the three moderator comments personally.  Good for dramatic effect. :lol:

j/k

honestly, if you truly think that it ruins the thread, I can delete two of them.   It would appear that most folks have moved on and cadence has been restored. i.e. the fist ladies attire


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I like the three moderator comments personally.  Good for dramatic effect. :lol:
> 
> j/k
> 
> honestly, if you truly think that it ruins the thread, I can delete two of them.   It would appear that most folks have moved on and cadence has been restored. i.e. the fist ladies attire



Only an observation..

-We played nicely until a political post shows up..   
-Mods post not to be political...
-Post is deleted... 
-Mods post stay...

-Someone that wasn't involved will now think...  Wow..  those posts didn't seem so bad...  Why did he Mods post what they did?

No context... 

again... jmho.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Can't leave well enough alone, can you?



I could say the same about you...


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 25, 2011)

Free Da Dis!!!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 25, 2011)

JimmyPete said:


> Just some jokes, but sometimes Politics is important to skiing, Heard Pataki was real good for Gore ,True ? Don't know. Not too thrilled with Global Warming on many levels but I take it personally when it comes to Skiing , want to preserve Eastern Skiing for my grandkids. and many times the environmentalists go too far in their anti all development positions.



Pataki and his wife and family are big time skiers.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a picture of Robert Kennedy skiing at Hunter on the wall of the lodge...  Was a big deal at the time..


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> My brother was Dick Cheney's Doc for a while and skied with him in WY a few times...



and then cheney shot him in the face.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> and then cheney shot him in the face.



haha... He actually enjoyed working with Dick.   Probably because of the skiing...


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> Only an observation..
> 
> -We played nicely until a political post shows up..
> -Mods post not to be political...
> ...



Being that someone, I agree.  Made no sense to me, until I saw a separate thread regarding the situation.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Geoff (Feb 27, 2011)

dmc said:


> To get even more technical...
> 
> If he's in a helicopter it's "Marine One" because the choppers are operated by the Marines..



Yeah.   I love being corrected by someone who has their facts wrong.   I put up a photo of Marine 1, properly call the helicopter Marine 1, and get lambasted for not calling it Airforce 1.   

I still think that would make a bitchin' heli-skiing platform.


----------



## catskills (Feb 28, 2011)

+1 on the Marine 1 helicopter.  

Now I got to buy the Texas Monthly because I don't want to get shot.  

Nice photo of the hot chic with the Kennedy's.  You got to love those old Henke ski boots.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

catskills said:


> +1 on the Marine 1 helicopter.
> 
> Now I got to buy the Texas Monthly because I don't want to get shot.
> 
> Nice photo of the hot chic with the Kennedy's.  You got to love those old Henke ski boots.



I think everyone knows the purpose of the babysitter...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Feb 28, 2011)

There is a steep trail (although short by Vail standards) at Vail that drops into the Vail Village basin directly above the loading area of the Vista Bahn chair. It was named for and dedicated to President Gerald Ford. There is a big sign right at the top of the trail explaining why the trail was named what it was. I thought it was awesome, the sign and trail. So did my 7 y/o son.

The trail is aptly named "38".


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I think everyone knows the purpose of the babysitter...



Ballast?


----------

